# Ngủ Bù Tốt Hay Không?



## Dungtran (3/8/19)

Nên hay không việc ngủ bù cho những ngày cày báo cáo, cho những ngày thức khuya dậy sớm vì công việc hay tăng ca? có thể vì bất kì lí do gì cũng có thể khiến bạn có những đêm ngủ không đủ giấc. Nhiều người thường áp dụng phương thức ngủ bù mà không hề biết rằng thời gian ngủ vô tội vạ sẽ khiến bạn có nhiều trở ngại cho giấc ngủ về sau.

Cùng theo dõi bài viết sau đây để hiểu rõ hơn về tình trạng ai cũng có thể mắc phải sai lầm này nhé!

Sau một đêm thức trắng hay ngủ muộn, nhiều người sẽ cho rằng nên ngủ sớm vào hôm sau để bù lại những gì đã mất, thế nhưng điều này hoàn toàn sai lầm. Ngủ sớm sẽ là điều đầu tiên bạn nghĩ đến khi cảm thấy mệt mỏi sau một đêm không yên giấc, nhưng theo một nghiên cứu mới, đó lại là điều cuối cùng nên làm.

Danh sách khiến bạn ngủ không yên giấc rất dài: xem tivi, smartphone, uống rượi bia trước khi ngủ,……..bây giờ danh sách dài này cần bổ sung thêm một điều nữa đó là: nếu bạn mất ngủ vào tối qua, thì tối nay đừng đi ngủ sớm.

*Tác hại của việc ngủ bù*






_Khoảng thời gian bạn ngủ giống như gửi tiết kiệm vào tài khoản ngân hàng, việc ngủ không đủ giấc sẽ khiến khoản tiết kiệm này bị thiếu hụt và cần phải bổ sung._​
Theo một số nhà tâm lý học thì việc ngủ bù là không nên, vì ngủ bù chỉ làm rối loạn đồng hồ sinh học của mỗi người. Nếu chúng ta cố gắng ngủ sớm hơn vào ngày hôm sau để bù đắp cho tình trạng mất ngủ, chúng ta sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến nhịp điệu bình thường của cơ thể.

Ngủ bù có thể làm cho cơ thể thấy thoải mái ngay lập tức nhưng nó lại làm rối loạn hệ thống giấc ngủ của cơ thể. Ngủ bù có thể gây tăng cân, lo lắng, trầm cảm, rối loạn lưỡng cực, đáp ứng miễn dịch chậm, đồng thời, tình trạng thiếu ngủ còn làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim, bệnh tiểu đường và khiến bạn gặp vấn đề về trí nhớ.

Theo các chuyên gia về sức khỏe nói rằng: ngủ bù không có quy luật trong thời gian dài sẽ khiến bạn mắc bệnh mất ngủ mãn tính. Sẽ không ít người ngủ bù môt cách vô tội vạ và nghĩ rằng như vậy sẽ lấy lại năng lượng và thời gian mất ngủ vì môt việc nào đó. Thực tế ngủ bất chấp ngày đêm không những không bù được gì mà còn khiến giấc ngủ của bạn ngày càng tệ hơn.

Ngủ bù chỉ có tác dụng trong ngắn hạn. Nếu bạn có một giấc ngủ đêm tồi tệ, bạn sẽ cảm thấy cần ngủ nhiều hơn vào đêm hôm sau. Mặc dù có thể giúp chúng ta bù đắp thời gian ngủ bị hụt, nhưng nó chỉ có tác dụng trong ngắn hạn.

Việc ngủ bù khi thiếu ngủ không đơn giản là ngủ thêm thời gian đã bị thiếu ngủ trước đó mà theo kết quả nghiên cứu 2016, cơ thể bạn sẽ cần tới 4 ngày để có thể hoàn toàn phục hồi do thiếu ngủ 1 giờ.

Nếu cảm thấy cơ thể mệt mỏi do thiếu ngủ, bạn có thể có những giấc ngủ ngắn vào ban ngày, do vào lúc này ánh sáng có thể đóng vai trò quan trọng để giữ cho đồng hồ sinh học ổn định.Thời gian lý tưởng để giúp tinh thần minh mẫn hơn đó là vào giấc ngủ trưa vào khoảng 20 phút.

Ngoài ra, nếu có thể bạn có thể duy trì thói quen giờ giấc sinh hoạt như thường ngày để tránh tình trạng rối loạn giấc ngủ làm gây ra bệnh mất ngủ mãn tính.






_Nên giữ thời gian sinh hoạt hàng ngày dù có mất ngủ vào đêm hôm trước để tránh gây ra tình trạng rối loạn giấc ngủ_​
Qua bài viết trên bạn đã tìm ra lời giải đáp cho việc ngủ bù chưa? Với cuồng quay của cuộc hiện nay việc thiếu ngủ là điều khó tránh khỏi, vì vậy chúng ta nên hạn chế vì những tác nhân gây ra và áp dụng thử phương pháp thời gian ngủ ngắn lúc buổi trưa để giúp tinh thần tỉnh táo hơn nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (3/8/19)

mình thương xuyên thức khuya luôn. sáng ngủ bù không biết có sao không


----------

